# Questions about conformation



## eliyah (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi there folks,

I recently attended a GSD show and was amazed to learn so many new things. There are a couple things that confuse me and I would love for you guys to help me out on these terms. 

First, what did the judge mean when he said the dog is “dry” and “deep”… Secondly, what is the “correct angulation” of the upper arm? 

Look forward to your insightful comments.

Cheers.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dog's breeder said to think of a noodle...a "dry" noodle is very firm. A "wet" noodle is loose and floppy. To me, a "dry" dog means a dog that doesn't have any excess floppiness like folds of skin, doesn't have really loose ligaments, when the dog moves their movement is very firm and sound. I have one dog I would call "dry", even as a 14 week old puppy he was in a puppy match for conformation and moved very well, no cow hocks, none of that awkward puppy stage stuff.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a Dobermann is dry , a St. Bernard is wet .
a deep dog might be dog with a chest that drops lower to the ground or may be a dog with too much tuck.

check out Linda Shaw's illustrated standard - this covers several questions Movement of the Working Dog


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

This isn't specific to Shepherds but it still true for all dogs:

Understanding Fronts


----------



## eliyah (Dec 4, 2013)

Great info folks, Thanks a ton


----------

